# CCW



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I carry glock 17 most of the time and when I change up I go to SW99 in 45.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I Carry a Ruger KP97DC everywhere thats Legal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

P99 compact


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Usually carry a G19 or S&W 642, but other stuff gets some action as well.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

1911 :-D


----------



## cigarlover (May 10, 2006)

Most of the time I carry a XD45. Somtimes I will carry my sig pro 40. Both ride awesome in my IWB highnoon bare asset holster. And the holster fits both pistols..... Cant get better than that....


----------



## oscar (May 12, 2006)

Glock 23 w/internal laser or G 27- depends on time and occasion


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

P97 said:


> I Carry a Ruger KP97DC everywhere thats Legal.


Smart answer! :wink:


----------



## NHCraigT (May 7, 2006)

Carry is dependant on time of year and working or not:

Keltec P32 (while working or as a bug)

Kimber SS Procarry, Internal Extractor 

XD-9 Bitone (SS) 3inch sub


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Kimber*

Eclipse Ultra on the strong side hip :wink:


----------



## Gerty001 (May 15, 2006)

Taurus PT-940, 165gr Corbon or Fed Hydra Shocks, 10+1 cocked and locked all the time. 8)


----------

